# Honda Expands XM Availability



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM will be available as an option on several Acura and Honda models, the satellite radio company announced Thursday.

Scheduled to be released in the spring, the 2004 Acura RL will be delivered with XM Satellite Radio hardware as standard equipment. That debut will be followed by availability on the all-new 2004 TL sedan in the fall.

For Honda products, a dealer-installed option will be available in the spring on the 2003 Accord and Pilot. American Honda said it expects to have XM Satellite Radio factory-installed beginning with the 2004 Accord.

American Honda also said it will expand the availability of XM-ready radios to additional Honda and Acura models during the 2005 model year and into the future.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

